# nFringe Syntax



## DuffCola (30. März 2013)

Hallo.
Ich habe das Plugin nFringe für Visual Studio 2010 installiert um mit Unreal Script etwas zu machen.
Eigentlich funktioniert alles, nur überprüft der bei mir den Code Syntax nicht, noch hebt er verschiedene typen usw. nicht mit Farben hervor.
Weiß jemand, wie ich den Syntaxprüfer aktivieren kann?


----------



## Cromon (3. April 2013)

Hi DuffCola,

Hast du mal das ganze neu installiert? Ich kenne jemanden, der nFringe mal benutzt hat und da hat das auf Anhieb geklappt.

Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## DuffCola (4. April 2013)

Nen noch nicht.
Sollte ich mal probieren.

Grüsse 
Michael


----------

